
Ask HN: Any Alt coins worth buying? - sharemywin
Most coins seem to not be keeping up with bitcoin. Any that might break out soon?
======
companyhen
[http://coinmarketcap.com](http://coinmarketcap.com)

Click a coin and it has all the info you need. Website, social, etc. Do some
googling with the top 10-20 market cap coins to start and find some with ideas
you like. Just stay away from Bitconnect.

------
erik998
Digital Monetary Trust

oops...
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Monetary_Trust](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Monetary_Trust)

------
baccredited
SALT is one of the few projects about to launch an actual service. Now trading
on exchanges under $8. The token will cost $25 on the website when
saltlending.com launches. My target is $15 within 6 months.

------
kleer001
No. They're all pump and dump and don't have the network/social edge.

~~~
joeschmoecad
lol

------
joeyclover
[https://medium.com/@joey.clover/stop-buying-bitcoin-
seriousl...](https://medium.com/@joey.clover/stop-buying-bitcoin-
seriously-9f4cd66443e5) \- I advise Ripple in here.

~~~
2_listerine_pls
[http://hivergent.com/you-shouldnt-invest-in-ripple-and-
not-b...](http://hivergent.com/you-shouldnt-invest-in-ripple-and-not-because-
its-a-scam/)

------
joeyclover
Ripple. If you're going to invest in Ripple, don't bother if you're looking
for a short-term gain. It's a long-term project.

~~~
lawlessone
Ripple is not for trading in this way, even it's creators said as much.

[http://hivergent.com/you-shouldnt-invest-in-ripple-and-
not-b...](http://hivergent.com/you-shouldnt-invest-in-ripple-and-not-because-
its-a-scam/)

------
payamb
I've put my eggs in Ark's basket.

[https://ark.io](https://ark.io)

~~~
sharemywin
I like the progress bars for the various projects

------
sharemywin
Any thoughts on these(they show up alot on whattomine.com):

Monacoin(MONA)

Vertcoin(VTC)

Zcash(ZEC)

LBRY(LBC)

Monero(XMR)

------
veermanhas
I would suggest Ripple after watching all the market share and availability.

------
flignats
You're on HN and don't know about REQ?

------
alopes
Golem (GNT)

------
O_H_E
Monero (XMR)

~~~
danieka
I've only just started reading a bit more about Monero after having watched
Bitcoin from a far distance and Monero feels like it could actually become a
useful currency. I have no trouble imagining myself paying and getting paid in
Monero, something that I could never see happening with Bitcoin considering
transaction time and cost.

Monero is fungible, meaning that it is anonymous compared to Bitcoin that has
a public ledger.

Transaction fees are manageable, about $3 I think. Monero's block size adjusts
dynamically to the amount of transactions. Work is in progress that will lower
transaction fees even more.

The community seems friendly and helpful, if judged by "internet standards".

Will it increase in value? Who knows? But it feels like Monero could be
actually useful someday.

------
earenndil
Monero.

------
viraldocks
1: Ripple 2: Stellar 3: NEM 4: IOTA

------
ethftw
Ethereum of course

